# Anyone here on Second Life?



## cmb

Hi all -

I will be interviewed in Utwig, the Music Academy Online in Second Life at 7PM EST -500GMT
Join us in the Main Auditorium for the taping of the show, or at http://www.slcn.tv/ if you are not in Second Life!


----------



## Weston

I am in SL, where my name is also Weston. However I had company tonight (in real life) and so I missed it. Watched a great Moody Blues concert, ate chocolate flavored with Earl Grey tea, and , well. . . 

Sorry I missed your interview.

I'll follow the link but as it is Quick Time, I'll need to switch to Firefox to make it work for some reason.


----------



## Weston

Most enjoyable. Thank you for the link.


----------



## nefigah

For the benefit of my poor uninitiated brain, could you explain what just went on?

I enjoyed the interview audio, but why was it set to 3D rendered people talking on a virtual couch?


----------



## Lang

Sorry I missed it. 

Selador Cellardoor


----------



## Lang

nefigah said:


> For the benefit of my poor uninitiated brain, could you explain what just went on?
> 
> I enjoyed the interview audio, but why was it set to 3D rendered people talking on a virtual couch?


www.secondlife.com


----------



## cmb

Hi Nefigah -

thats sort of the whole point - take a look at the link that Lang provided. 
Granted, I am the same thing in RL (Real Life) as I am on SL, but the radio station they are building?

WAY swankier.



Kelly


----------



## Weston

Second Life is its own thing. You either get it or you don't. It's a lot more primitive than real life, but in Second Life I'm able to attend a blurtophone concert as a beagle and dance with a llama and an angel.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2902316187

(I guess you had to be there.)


----------

